# FS/FT 14 g biocube and biocube stand



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

14 g biocube aquarium and stand used as a reef for sale. asking 250$
In mint condition,the lights are 2 months old,ready to go. 
I can add the skimmer and new lights still in the box for an extra 50$... 
new one are retail $250+ tax just for the aquarium!the biocube stand is 100$ alone, is a good deal.
Open to trade,no garbage, livestock maybe
If interested you can contact me at 604-512-2017


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

so what is asking price?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

$200 doesnt' include the skimmer does it?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

The skimmer I can do for extra $20


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Question on the lighting. Is this the model with two compact flourescents (one actinic) and the led moon strips ?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

No, is the old oceanic, 1 10,000 light,
1 blue actnic, and 2 led night....
Forgot to mention in the 200$ heater, bio balls and a carbon filter is included...
Skimmer and extra lights 1 10,000 & 1 actnic still in the box for extra 50$


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

What are you looking for in trade?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Mp10 or mp40, 40 is better


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a friend that is very interested in this, but before we make plans with you to come and look at it, I have another quick question. Is this the model with the air stone or the venturi valve ?


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

guppygeorge said:


> I have a friend that is very interested in this, but before we make plans with you to come and look at it, I have another quick question. Is this the model with the air stone or the venturi valve ?


Is a biocube skimmer, so wood stone


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

p.m. sent...........


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

iocube 14 and stand, heater bioballs and cartridge $230

Extra lights 10,000 and actinic in the box 35$

Biocube skimmer 30$ with pump

Biocube mini uv sterilizer 40$

Seaclone 100 hob or in sump skimmer with pump $50

Aquamaxx hob-1 skimmer $130

Prefere to sell the biocube as a package

Thank you for looking

For fast response call or text 604-512-2017


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Biocube, biocube stand,heater bioballs ,cartridge and skimmer( got 4-5 or 6 air stone),for 230$

$255 give you the extra lights.....


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Week end bump


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Aquamaxx gone


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Biocube, biocube stand, filter cartridge, heather, skimmer and air stone(have a few),mini uv sterilizer(may need new bulb), in tank media basket and extra lights in the box$ 330


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Biocube, biocube stand, bioballs,skimmer and filter cartridge $200


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

To the top


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

$ 200 take the cube,stand, skimmer , uv,heater,cartridge filter,6 wood stone for skimmer and bioballs...

Text 604-512-2017, right now got Fiji pink live sand in the bottom you can have it....


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Plus algae scraper and koralia nano 240gph


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Add the in tank media basket for an extra 30$ so 230$ take it all


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Fiji pink gone


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Koralia nano gone


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Sold please close


----------

